

Khan Introduction to VC Investing and Startups - codejoust
http://www.khanacademy.org/video/raising-money-for-a-startup?playlist=Venture%20Capital%20and%20Capital%20Markets

======
stevefink
Not necessarily a resolution - but I've made myself a promise to watch at
least one Khan video a day and work out the problems in the related
categories. What an excellent refresher, particularly in mathematics.

I really wish this site was around when I was in high school and college. I'm
glad it will be there for my children and I'm certain it will have even more
great content than it already has now when they approach the subject matter on
this site in their studies.

------
seiji
Can someone buy him a <http://www.wacom.com/cintiq/> to help with the visuals?

The presentation format of "let's draw everything super low quality with a
mouse" gets old quickly. I believe we've found a case of intelligence without
a designer.

~~~
flatline
The quality has improved dramatically over time. The more recent ones (check
out some of the later calc videos) are in HD, and are well-presented, probably
scripted beforehand. OTOH in one of the old physics vids his phone goes off
part-way through.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Yep. Here's his most recent video: <http://youtu.be/17st-s5gg10?hd=1>

